# sons of malice paint scheme



## ZK54 (Dec 10, 2009)

ok, i have a small warhammer 40k chaos space marine army. i have decided on The Sons of Malice paint scheme like this.







i have 1 squad of regular marines that i think will make look like that, but with my thousand sons i would love to have them keep some of their original colors (blue and yellow) along with the sons of malice scheme on them. can anyone help me figure out how to go about that? ANY help or suggestion would be very appreciated.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

On your 1k sons i wouldn't do the SoM colour scheme, but with the yellow and blue in place of the white and black to show there part of the same army, that's one idea anyway.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i would suggest looking at some of the examples of 1k sons, zerkers etc painted as black legion...they usually leave the shoulder pads and helmets the original colour scheme...so you could use that in your case


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Well the sons of Malice have a nice paint scheme and and even more interesting background thus I would recomend you try to do a similar thing to what the previous poster said i.e. paint most of the model in the Sons of Malice paint scheme but paint a small part of them in Tsons colours such as the leg greaves, head, backpack etc.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Painting any part of the Sons of Malice with a scheme from any chapter sworn to another chaos God isn't really fluffy, considering their background. But then again, they're your plastic space men, paint them what you like.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Painting any part of the Sons of Malice with a scheme from any chapter sworn to another chaos God isn't really fluffy, considering their background. But then again, they're your plastic space men, paint them what you like.


Do you speak about the supposed connection with Malal?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep, it's a bit too obvious to deny really.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah I was reading this thread earlier and was gonna point out the link with Malal and how they probably wouldn't ally with cult troops. I just didn't wanna be 'that guy', no offense Khorne's Fist. As Khorne's Fist pointed out they are your models so you don't have to conform to the fluff (what chaos player does nowadays with twin lash DPs and oblits available?). Or you could just use them as 'count as' 1k sons and invent some suitable fluff for them.

At the end of the day it's your choice.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Let's not get sidetracked into a discussion of Malal and the Chaos Gods. 

As for the original question, if you haven't actually painted the Tsons yet I would say either paint them in their normal colours and just say they are allies or, if you must have the models all with the same colours somewhere, paint one of the Tsons shoulder pads in the Malice colours.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yep, it's a bit too obvious to deny really.


 A bit? I could have a rail road spike driven into my brain and still notice it . Seriously though about the whole fluffly thing it's really up to you some prople don't care whether or not their army makes sense or not but some do so take your pic which one are you? I think you should try painting up some Tsons and SoM and then make your decission about whether or not you care about it not being correct fluff-wise. Otherwise you could just try using some of your models as 'counts as' Tsons and invent some backstory behind it. Maybe the Rubric of Arhriman somehow affected your troops as well because they were on a neighbouring planet or they are the elite troops of your army and thus Malal has granted them powerful pshycic sheilds and bolt-rounds containing powerful magicks? Just a thought.


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it would be pretty slick to paint the TSons minis in the Sons of Malice color scheme, but use the TSons pattern. In case you aren't sure what I am talking about, basically replace the TSons blue with black, and the yellow with white. Replace the gold metal trim with the steel metal color.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## ZK54 (Dec 10, 2009)

wow this website rocks lol. well i would like my fluff to be accurate, im just that kinda person who is nit picky about stuff like that. i guess i didnt pay enough attention to the backstory (im bad with keeping straight names and stuff like that in these stories) so does anyone have any suggestions for a cool chapter paint scheme? i want to play all kinds of chaos gods when i get more army put together so they should be united, from which i understand is very rare for chaos. another thing, why did sons of malice show up under chaos space marines if they dont join with cultist types? maybe the website i saw it on was wrong or something?


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

ZK54 said:


> wow this website rocks lol.


I know 



ZK54 said:


> well i would like my fluff to be accurate, im just that kinda person who is nit picky about stuff like that. i guess i didnt pay enough attention to the backstory (im bad with keeping straight names and stuff like that in these stories) so does anyone have any suggestions for a cool chapter paint scheme?


I'm not entirely sure what you mean here are you wanting to change legion or modify your current paint scheme? Please explain.



ZK54 said:


> i want to play all kinds of chaos gods when i get more army put together so they should be united, from which i understand is very rare for chaos.


As you said this is very rare indeed it only happens during an event like one of the Black Crusades however if you can find a reason for them being in the same army then you shouldn't really have a problem.



ZK54 said:


> another thing, why did sons of malice show up under chaos space marines if they dont join with cultist types? maybe the website i saw it on was wrong or something?


I think what people might mean by cultist types is regular humans who have been driven to chaos i.e. not CSMs but the SoM are definatly CSMs.

See here for more info on the SoM.


----------



## ZK54 (Dec 10, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> I know
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean here are you wanting to change legion or modify your current paint scheme? Please explain.
> ...


First what i ment was i was looking for maybe another paint scheme to choose from a different legion, but nvm on that now. what i think ill do is just come up for some reason that different chaos guys would be working together like lots of you guys suggested. with the Tsons i liked the idea of using the SoM pattern but with blue and yellow instead of black and white. ty for help guys that cleared things up a lot for me----one more thing...WTF is this emoticon doing? :ireful2:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

He is being angry and shouting at random crap. Oh and good luck on your new army! k:


----------

